# Garage prices?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter has just been quoted 4890 euros to change the gear box on her mitsubishi montero di-d automatic... is this too much??? Seems very expensive to me. Has anyone an idea how much it should be?

Thanks from a skint

Maiden xx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter has just been quoted 4890 euros to change the gear box on her mitsubishi montero di-d automatic... is this too much??? Seems very expensive to me. Has anyone an idea how much it should be?
> 
> Thanks from a skint
> 
> Maiden xx


depends on the parts/labour breakdown. A new gearbox could be very expensive, but there is the alternative of getting one from a breaker's yard (accident write off) but then the job would not have any warranty.

Why not check the price of the parts from the manufacturer and get another garage to estimate the job.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter has just been quoted 4890 euros to change the gear box on her mitsubishi montero di-d automatic... is this too much??? Seems very expensive to me. Has anyone an idea how much it should be?
> 
> Thanks from a skint
> 
> Maiden xx


It does seem a lot but prices here are very high , even if the spares are coming from a breakers yard . i was quoted 2,500€ 8 years ago to put in an 2,5 di engine in my Mitsubishi & that was from a breakers yard !!! ( i could have bought a re-con in the UK for £950 + carriage ! )

1st thing you should do is make sure you get a quote from a Mitsubishi main dealer , if that isn't. 2nd thing is it's automatic & 4wd. This means that A) the torque converter MUST be changed along with the gearbox otherwise it's possible for metal shards to be inside the torque converter & they will ruin a new auto-box. No garage would normally change an auto box without a torque converter. Make sure the quote includes that . B) it's quite possible that the 4wd transfer box is incorporated into the auto-box , unlike a manula where it comes off the back of the manual box, & in addition I believe that this model is electronic (?) i.e. you change it into 4wd mode by turning a switch. These models have "fuzzy logic" electronics. ( don't ask ) 

Mitsubishi parts prices are high & appear to be more so here. The moral here is if you want 4wd always go for a manual gearbox.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter has just been quoted 4890 euros to change the gear box on her mitsubishi montero di-d automatic... is this too much??? Seems very expensive to me. Has anyone an idea how much it should be?
> 
> Thanks from a skint
> 
> Maiden xx


Assuming you know a good mechanic to fit a box, then search these outlets etc etc & get one shipped over from the UK (about 100 pounds)
Parcels2go are pretty good IMO.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is the quote and yes it is from the main dealer, a friend of ours who is a Mercedes mechanic phoned them last week and said the quote sounded rather expensive,, this is the new quote which is actually more money.
Thanks for the help and replies x


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> View attachment 3129
> This is the quote and yes it is from the main dealer, a friend of ours who is a Mercedes mechanic phoned them last week and said the quote sounded rather expensive,, this is the new quote which is actually more money.
> Thanks for the help and replies x


Unfortunately you can't read what's on it when you enlarge it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't even think there is labour charges on it.. anyway we have Spanish friends phoning Murcia to see if it is any cheaper there and also phoning independent garages.

Thanks x


----------

